# Alloy Wheels



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good place to buy alloy's for an Iveco motorhome please

I take it they have to be stronger than normal car alloy's but no sure if normal van one's would do.

Thank's Trevor


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Ask for Duncan
http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html
Steles


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Steles they are just what i am looking for will phone them tomorrow.

Trevor


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wheels*

Do you have single rear wheels?

™


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

no teemyob they are double rear wheels.
this is the first vehicle i have bought for a long time that hasn't had alloy's and although it was registered less than 2 years ago the wheels are covered in rust and look a mess.

I intended phoning tyresave today but had to lay a concrete floor that took longer than exspected but any one else that suplies them would be apreciated to compare prices and desighn


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Why spend all that dosh on alloy wheels when you can get stainless steel chromed trims for a fraction of the price. Our mate has them on his Iveco daily based van and they look smart.

Andy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Why spend all that dosh on alloy wheels when you can get stainless steel chromed trims for a fraction of the price. Our mate has them on his Iveco daily based van and they look smart.
> 
> Andy


I agree, but then if you have the money, why not!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Cos you can spend it on fuel and ferries!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd like alloys but I just bought some Wheel trims orf ebay fer £20 delivered. They'll do till my ship comes in


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

if you have twin rear wheels you will not be able to have alloys on the back due to the way they are fitted on not even sure if you could get an alloy wheel just for the front due to the shape of the wheel which is quite a deep dish on it 

terry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

badger750 said:


> if you have twin rear wheels you will not be able to have alloys on the back due to the way they are fitted on not even sure if you could get an alloy wheel just for the front due to the shape of the wheel which is quite a deep dish on it
> 
> terry


No problemo


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

ah tag axle not twin rear wheels as i know them twin wheels are normally side by side on the back as in a transit or merc sprinter


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

I did wonder if i could put them on twin rear wheel especially with the weight of mh but looking at tyresave they sell 6 wheels for Iveco so i must be able to change them all as i don't think Iveco sell a tag axle.

I also looked at the chrome ones on ebay they are £225 for a set but i would still have the rusty ones underneath so not sure what to do at the moment, just thought i would get some idea of cost and then decide. also might see if Iveco will change under warranty but not very hopefull prob just easter to get sorted myself.

Trev


----------

